# Concordancia de número: "una gran parte de la población . . . podían"



## DaleC

Estimados foreros: 

Con esto lanzo un nuevo "hilo" que derivo de otro actualmente activo, "Convencer (de) que". Cito de dos mensajes del dicho hilo, #10 y #3. 



			
				mhp said:
			
		

> Would you change, for example, any of the following sentences? -- concordancia de singular o de plural?
> 
> Una gran parte de la población es de origen maya
> Una gran parte de la población que vivía por debajo de los niveles de pobreza
> Una gran parte de la población de estos países vive bajo los límites de la subsistencia
> Una gran parte de la población mundial se encuentra “tecnológicamente desconectada”.
> Una gran parte de la población juvenil de los países industrializados consume alcohol en exceso


 


			
				DaleC said:
			
		

> “Este mentiroso convenció a una gran parte de la población *de *que podía (¿puede?) olvidar sus responsabilidades.”
> 
> [verb is in the singular to agree with overt singulars "parte" and "poblacion"] -- "se aplica concordancia según los sustantivos formalmente singulares 'parte' y 'poblacion' ". Con decir eso quise atraer comentario, porque tenía la sospecha de que de hecho apliquen concordancia de plural los nativos. Debiera yo poner la pregunta, "¿Es correcto?"





			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> DaleC:
> 
> Convenció a una gran parte de la población de que podían...
> 
> I know in English it should be in singular, -- de hecho, nosotros tambien usamos el plural "convinced a large part of . . . that *they *could" -- but the normal way to express it in Spanish is this one (I would say the one you suggest is also correct, though, but people would spend one more microsecond to understand what you are saying, because in their mind "una gran parte de la población" means many people and the natural agreement is in plural, even though the purist grammatical one would be in singular).
> 
> BTW, I would prefer "podían" rather than "pueden", unless there is a good reason to keep it in present tense when the main clause is in pretérito perfecto simple (past tense). -- en ingles, tambien, se impone la "concordancia de tiempos". De otra vez, me di cuenta de que de veras no sabía por seguro cuál era ["era" -- la concordancia dicha!] la costumbre del español.


----------



## Rayines

*No seguí el otro thread, pero yo creo que acá la concordancia es con el singular (o sea que son correctas todas las oraciones de la primera cita) pues no sólo debe coincidir con "La mayor parte", sino, además con "de la población", que es en singular. Distinto sería si dijera: "La mayor parte de las personas consume/consumen medicamentos". (Ahí sí lo veo, porque por lo menos hay un plural en el sujeto).*


----------



## natasha2000

Rayines said:
			
		

> *No seguí el otro thread, pero yo creo que acá la concordancia es con el singular (o sea que son correctas todas las oraciones de la primera cita) pues no sólo debe coincidir con "La mayor parte", sino, además con "de la población", que es en singular. Distinto sería si dijera: "La mayor parte de las personas consume/consumen medicamentos". (Ahí sí lo veo, porque por lo menos hay un plural en el sujeto).*


 
Completamente de acuerdo con Raynes...
El verbo se refiere a "parte" y no a "población", o sea, el sujeto es 2parte" y no "población", y por eso el verbo tiene que estar en singular.


----------



## SpiceMan

Si se refieriese a población, también el verbo iría en singular.
Se trata de un sustantivo colectivo, pero gramáticalmente es singular.

La población tiene esperanza. 
Las población tienen esperanza.
Las poblaciones tienen esperanza.


----------



## gisele73

De acuerdo con los demás, el verbo tiene que estar en singular, a excepción de una de las oraciones citadas:

“Este mentiroso convenció a una gran parte de la población *de *que podía (¿puede?) olvidar sus responsabilidades.”

En este caso debe ser "podían".

¿Qué opinan los demás?


----------



## gisele73

De acuerdo con los demás, el verbo tiene que estar en singular, a excepción de una de las oraciones citadas:

“Este mentiroso convenció a una gran parte de la población *de *que podía (¿puede?) olvidar sus responsabilidades.”

En este caso debe ser "podían".

¿Qué opinan los demás?


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Gisele,

Instintivamente la respuesta es "podían" pero creo que sigue aplicándose la regla de que se refiere _a una gran parte_, o se que debe ser singular.  Es de esas frases que usualmente manejamos mal en el hablar coloquial tanto en inglés como en el español.  

Pero cabe la posibilidad que esté equivocada.

Espero contigo la respuesta de alguién que sepa más.

Saludos,


----------



## WillyLandron

*A mi entender ni los gramáticos no estan de acuerdo.*

Creo que el problema es :

Una parte *sabe**.*

Una gran parte de ellos *sabe*.

Una gran parte de ellos *saben*.

Una parte *saben*.

_Dime como te gusta, perderás comoquiera, dice Tegui Calderón (Punto y aparte). _

El diario español _el País_ insiste en escribir «*sabe**» en este caso y Manuel Seco que dice que escriban «*saben**».

*Edited to correct a factual error.


----------



## Gargoyle

Buenas noches:
Lo correcto es "SABE"...vamos a ver:
"de ellos" simplemente es el CN (complemento del nombre ) del sustantivo "parte". Debe haber concordancia entre el sustantivo y el verbo, no entre los complementos que estén intercalados.
Confío plenamente en Manuel Seco y desconfío totalmente de el diario español el País y de tantos otros.
Saludos


----------



## mhp

Hi gisele, I was waiting for someone who would agree with ampurdan. As DaleC has noted, in English we almost certainly break the number agreement in that example that you mentioned; I really can’t give a reason why we do that other than to say it sounds more natural that way. However, I was under the impression that the agreement rules are stronger in Spanish than English. Here are some more examples of the type that seem to require the number agreement be disregarded. I took these from the net.  I’m posting them here for further feedback and perhaps there is a pattern that I can’t see.
¿Cómo se entera la gente de que puede ir a ver esa obra?
Quiere convencer a la gente de que puede aspirar a una vivienda mejor
Me gusta convencer a la gente de que puede hacer nuevos negocios y disfrutar con ello
Esto envía un mensaje a la gente de que puede aspirar a progresar y alcanzar el éxito
"Se trata de concienciar a la gente de que puede*n* comprarse productos como café y cacao.
Solo intento informar a la gente de que puede*n* ver los partidos de la liga gratis
Este sistema de tratar de convencer a la gente de que puede*n* seguir subsistiendo con un salario mísero…
---edit--
Of course, you can replace "la gente" with "una gran parte de la población".  I don't think that changes the grammar point in question


----------



## WillyLandron

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> Buenas noches:
> Lo correcto es "SABE"...vamos a ver:
> "de ellos" simplemente es el CN (complemento del nombre ) del sustantivo "parte". Debe haber concordancia entre el sustantivo y el verbo, no entre los complementos que estén intercalados.
> Confío plenamente en Manuel Seco y desconfío totalmente de el diario español el País y de tantos otros.
> Saludos


Fue una equivocación. Ahora que me fijo bien en el libro donde lo leí, Manuel Seco dice que se debe usar el *plural*.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Realmente no veo por qué romper la concordancia con los sustantivos colectivos. Creo que os confundís porque en inglés se hace en algunos casos pero, a mi parecer, es el inglés el que tiene una rara excepción al respecto, no el español.

Hay gente (poca oigo yo así) que dice (no escribe) cosas como:

"convenció a una gran parte de la población de que podía*n* olvidar sus responsabilidades"

porque al hablar rápidamente uno puede pensar en un "ellos" que estaría elíptico:

"convenció a una gran parte de la población de que *[ellos]* podían olvidar sus responsabilidades"


----------



## WillyLandron

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Realmente no veo por qué romper la concordancia con los sustantivos colectivos. Creo que os confundís porque en inglés se hace en algunos casos pero, a mi parecer, es el inglés el que tiene una rara excepción al respecto, no el español.
> 
> Hay gente (poca oigo yo así) que dice (no escribe) cosas como:
> 
> "convenció a una gran parte de la población de que podía*n* olvidar sus responsabilidades"
> 
> porque al hablar rápidamente uno puede pensar en un "ellos" que estaría elíptico:
> 
> "convenció a una gran parte de la población de que *[ellos]* podían olvidar sus responsabilidades"



Lo que deberíamos hacer es leer más. Tienes toda la razón.


----------



## gaditano

they all agree in number between subject and verb...sonds good to me.


----------



## gisele73

mhp said:
			
		

> Hi gisele, I was waiting for someone who would agree with ampurdan. As DaleC has noted, in English we almost certainly break the number agreement in that example that you mentioned; I really can’t give a reason why we do that other than to say it sounds more natural that way. However, I was under the impression that the agreement rules are stronger in Spanish than English. Here are some more examples of the type that seem to require the number agreement be disregarded. I took these from the net. I’m posting them here for further feedback and perhaps there is a pattern that I can’t see.
> 
> ¿Cómo se entera la gente de que puede ir a ver esa obra?
> Quiere convencer a la gente de que puede aspirar a una vivienda mejor
> Me gusta convencer a la gente de que puede hacer nuevos negocios y disfrutar con ello
> Esto envía un mensaje a la gente de que puede aspirar a progresar y alcanzar el éxito
> "Se trata de concienciar a la gente de que pueden comprarse productos como café y cacao.
> Solo intento informar a la gente de que pueden ver los partidos de la liga gratis
> Este sistema de tratar de convencer a la gente de que pueden seguir subsistiendo con un salario mísero…
> ---edit--
> Of course, you can replace "la gente" with "una gran parte de la población". I don't think that changes the grammar point in question


 
Hola mhp 

La verdad es que a mí me sigue pareciendo que en esa oración en particular el verbo debe ir en plural, o al menos, me parece que suena mejor. Claro que es algo confuso, hasta para nosotros los nativos. Nunca antes me había puesto a pensar en si debería ser singular o plural en oraciones similares, lo que pasa es que al hablar muchas veces no reparamos en lo que decimos y cuando empezamos a poner atención surgen las confusiones.


----------



## gisele73

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> Gisele,
> 
> Instintivamente la respuesta es "podían" pero creo que sigue aplicándose la regla de que se refiere _a una gran parte_, o se que debe ser singular. Es de esas frases que usualmente manejamos mal en el hablar coloquial tanto en inglés como en el español.
> 
> Pero cabe la posibilidad que esté equivocada.
> 
> Espero contigo la respuesta de alguién que sepa más.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Todavía no lo tengo claro


----------



## SpiceMan

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> *A mi entender ni los gramáticos no están de acuerdo.*


A mi entender _ni_ los gramáticos están de acuerdo. 
A mi entender _hasta_ los gramáticos _no_ están de acuerdo. 
A mi entender los gramáticos _no _están de acuerdo. 

En realidad, no está mal gramaticalmente. Pero significa que todos estamos de acuerdo, incluso los gramáticos. Que no creo que sea lo que querés decir.


----------



## Rayines

> A mi entender _ni_ los gramáticos están de acuerdo.


*Aunque nos salimos un poquito del tema, quería agregar que la confusión de haber agregado un "no" acá probablemente se debe a esto de la "doble negación" en español, que debe de resultar difícil de aprender para un angloparlante. *


----------



## WillyLandron

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Aunque nos salimos un poquito del tema, quería agregar que la confusión de haber agregado un "no" acá probablemente se debe a esto de la "doble negación" en español, que debe de resultar difícil de aprender para un angloparlante. *



No, Inés. Fue solo un descuido de mi parte. Si otra persona hubiera escrito "Ni los gramáticos no están de acuerdo." me hubiera parecido incorrecto.  Pero es siempre más fácil ver la paja del ojo ajeno. Jiji.

Yo aprendí inlgés en la escuela como muchos niños hispanos en los Estados Unidos. Además, parte de mi juventud la viví en República Dominicana. Si no soy nativo por lo menos alguna vez lo fui. Mis primeras palabras fueron en español y mis padres ni siquiera hablan inglés.  ¡*Una gran parte de* mi familia no habla inglés! Jajaja.


----------



## WillyLandron

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> A mi entender _ni_ los gramáticos están de acuerdo.
> A mi entender _hasta_ los gramáticos _no_ están de acuerdo.
> A mi entender los gramáticos _no _están de acuerdo.
> 
> En realidad, no está mal gramaticalmente. Pero significa que todos estamos de acuerdo, incluso los gramáticos. Que no creo que sea lo que querés decir.



Gracias, Spiceman.


----------



## gaditano

gisela,
hija mia...no soy la bombilla mas brillante en el paquete, pero que diria tu si en vez de "una gran parte de la poblacion era "los vecinos",hhhmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ampurdan

Mhp, ante la duda, concuerda el verbo con el sujeto, creo que nunca te equivocarás (todas tus frases están perfectamente escritas).

Respecto a la frase que da origen a este thread, creo que el título no la recoge en la forma en que a mí me hizo cambiar "podía" por "podían".

"Una gran parte de la población podía olvidarlo".
El sujeto de "podía" es "parte". Es absolutamente obligatorio gramaticalmente que concuerden.

"Convenció a una gran parte de la población de que ellos podían olvidarlo"... 
El sujeto de "podían" es "ellos", hay concordancia. Podían no debe concordar con población, independientemente de si "ellos" se refiere a "una gran parte de la población" o a otra gente.

Así:"Convenció a una gran parte de la población de que podíamos olvidarlo (nosotros)".

No hay obligación gramatical de hacer concordar los términos de la proposición prinicipal con los de la subordinada, lógicamente. Por eso se puede decir:

"Convenció a una gran parte de la población de que podían olvidarlo", aunque el sujeto de podían y la gran parte de la población coincidan intencionalmente en la referencia que tiene en mente el hablante.

Espero haberme explicado bien.


----------



## mhp

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Mhp, ante la duda, concuerda el verbo con el sujeto, creo que nunca te equivocarás (todas tus frases están perfectamente escritas).
> 
> Respecto a la frase que da origen a este thread, creo que el título no la recoge en la forma en que a mí me hizo cambiar "podía" por "podían".
> 
> "Una gran parte de la población podía olvidarlo".
> El sujeto de "podía" es "parte". Es absolutamente obligatorio gramaticalmente que concuerden.
> 
> "Convenció a una gran parte de la población de que ellos podían olvidarlo"...
> El sujeto de "podían" es "ellos", hay concordancia. Podían no debe concordar con población, independientemente de si "ellos" se refiere a "una gran parte de la población" o a otra gente.
> 
> Así:"Convenció a una gran parte de la población de que podíamos olvidarlo (nosotros)".
> 
> No hay obligación gramatical de hacer concordar los términos de la proposición prinicipal con los de la subordinada, lógicamente. Por eso se puede decir:
> 
> "Convenció a una gran parte de la población de que podían olvidarlo", aunque el sujeto de podían y la gran parte de la población coincidan intencionalmente en la referencia que tiene en mente el hablante.
> 
> Espero haberme explicado bien.



 Hola ampurdan,

  Creo que lo has explicado muy bien y ahora lo entiendo perfectamente. 

  Muchas gracias


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Hola ampurdan,

Gracias por tu magnífica explicación.  Lo malo de estudiar lenguaje en partes es que luego se olvida el porqué y el cómo se utiliza.  Vaya, lo utiliza uno sin pensar más.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## lazarus1907

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Mhp, ante la duda, concuerda el verbo con el sujeto, creo que nunca te equivocarás (todas tus frases están perfectamente escritas)
> El sujeto de "podía" es "parte". Es absolutamente obligatorio gramaticalmente que concuerden.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. Además es la única regla que siempre funciona. Este es uno de los "diez mandamientos de la sintaxis".



> No hay obligación gramatical de hacer concordar los términos de la proposición prinicipal con los de la subordinada, lógicamente.


 
Absolutamente. Lo que confunde a la gente a veces es cuando ciertas palabras se omiten o van implícitas:



> convenció a una gran parte de la población de que [ellos] podían olvidar sus responsabilidades


 


> Espero haberme explicado bien.


 
Perfectamente.


----------



## DaleC

La explicacion de "ampurdan" desgraciadamente no toca el verdadero asunto. Pero sí que nos permite articular correctamente el problema deshaciendo de mucha confusion de parte de otros, de parte de mí. Es que el problema no se trata de que existan opciones con respecto a la concordancia entre verbo y sujeto. Pero aún hay un problema. 

En un principio puso "mhp" una pregunta sobre "convenció a una gran parte de la poblacion de que podían hacer algo". Luego mhp puso una pregunta sobre la concordancia, presentando unos ejemplos como "una gran parte de la poblacion es de origen maya". Yo no me di cuenta de que eran irrelevantes por tratarse de una sola cláusula todos los ejemplos, al contrario del ejemplo inicial, que se trata de dos, el uno siendo el complemento del otro. 

Pero luego aún, en el mensage #10 de este hilo, mhp nos presentó ejemplos que sí que se trataban de oraciones complejas (vedos abajo). La explicacion de ampurdan nos hace entender que hay una concordancia consecuente (consistent) al aconsejarnos [de manera implícita] que estableciéramos cuál es el pronombre que sirve de sujeto de la oracion *complementaria*: 

¿Cómo se entera la gente de que *puede* ir a ver esa obra? 
<-- ¿Cómo se entera la gente de que *puede *ir a ver esa obra *ella*? 

S*ó*lo intento informar a la gente de que *pueden *ver los partidos de la liga gratis <-- S*ó*lo intento informar a la gente de que *pueden *ver los partidos de la liga gratis *ellos *

Pues se nos hizo entender que no es con "la gente" con la que concuerda el verbo. 

Pero es de observar que ¡queda el misterio de cómo se decide considerar a "la gente" o de "ella" o de "ellos"! 

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *





			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> Respecto a la frase que da origen a este thread, creo que el título no la recoge en la forma en que a mí me hizo cambiar "podía" por "podían".
> 
> "Convenció a una gran parte de la población de que ellos podían olvidarlo"...
> El sujeto de "podían" es "ellos", hay concordancia. Podían no debe concordar con población, independientemente de si "ellos" se refiere a "una gran parte de la población" o a otra gente.
> 
> No hay obligación gramatical de hacer concordar los términos de la proposición prinicipal con los de la subordinada, lógicamente. Por eso se puede decir:
> 
> "Convenció a una gran parte de la población de que podían olvidarlo", aunque el sujeto de podían y la gran parte de la población coincidan intencionalmente en la referencia que tiene en mente el hablante.


 



			
				mhp said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo se entera la gente de que puede ir a ver esa obra?
> Quiere convencer a la gente de que puede aspirar a una vivienda mejor
> Me gusta convencer a la gente de que puede hacer nuevos negocios y disfrutar con ello
> Esto envía un mensaje a la gente de que puede aspirar a progresar y alcanzar el éxito
> "Se trata de concienciar a la gente de que puede*n* comprarse productos como café y cacao.
> Solo intento informar a la gente de que puede*n* ver los partidos de la liga gratis
> Este sistema de tratar de convencer a la gente de que puede*n* seguir subsistiendo con un salario mísero…



mhp comentó que se había equivocado al incluir al ejemplo no. 5 por serlo no relevante. Pero creo que sí es relevante.


----------



## ampurdan

A falta de mayor información sobre el tema, creo que depende bastante del uso. Podemos utilizar: informar a la gente de que puede (la gente), o informar a la gente de que pueden (ellos)... Creo que ambas son aceptables; no sé qué dirá la RAE al respecto, sobre cuál considera que es la norma culta.


----------



## mhp

DaleC said:
			
		

> mhp comentó que se había equivocado al incluir al ejemplo no. 5 por serlo no relevante. Pero creo que sí es relevante.



 Hola DaleC,

Se trata de concienciar a la gente de que puede*n* comprar*se* productos como café y cacao​  
Me di cuenta de que el verbo “poder” refería a “los productos” y no “a la gente”, por eso pensé que tal vez no sea muy relevante.


----------



## lazarus1907

> Se trata de concienciar a la gente de que pueden comprarse productos como café y cacao
> 
> Me di cuenta de que el verbo “poder” refería a “los productos” y no “a la gente”, por eso pensé que tal vez no sea muy relevante.



Y tienes razón. Es una subordinada substantiva en la cual el "que" no es relativo; por tanto se puede considerar como una oración en sí y no tiene por qué concordar con nada fuera de ella.

me di cuenta de *eso*
nos dimos cuenta de* eso*
eso = que pueden comprarse productos / que puedo comprar un producto, etc...


----------

